# European or chinese?



## DeadInTheBasement (Jul 18, 2007)

how would i ID wild Mantis religiosa and Tenodera aridifolia sinensis nymphs between each other?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2007)

That's hard when they are nymphs, do u know when they hatched? The Religosa are a lighter color than the Chinese &amp; they seem to perch in a flatter position than the Chinese.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jul 19, 2007)

no... i just caught them today and they are about 3 inches long


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2007)

The European has a black spot in its "armpits"


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, like a cats eye.


----------



## Orin (Jul 19, 2007)

> The European has a black spot in its "armpits"


 On a green nymph, on a brown nymph the spots are medium brown or purplish. Tenodera doesn't have any markings like it.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

> > The European has a black spot in its "armpits"
> 
> 
> On a green nymph, on a brown nymph the spots are medium brown or purplish. Tenodera doesn't have any markings like it.


It appears to be more random than that. I had a brown nymph that had black 'armpits'.


----------



## Orin (Jul 19, 2007)

> It appears to be more random than that. I had a brown nymph that had black 'armpits'.


Did it have the white marking too (normally doesn't occur on brown form)

There's always some variation- like your 6 winged fruit flies. :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Only a bit of the white marking.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jul 19, 2007)

all of these have black spots on the "armpits" and the also all have a few black spots all over the "arm"........


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Then you have European.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jul 19, 2007)

here is a photo. how big do these guys get?

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1222/852923...3bfe47d.jpg?v=0


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 19, 2007)

Do Europeans live in the wilds of North Carolina? My mantis (whom I've always thought to be Chinese) has black spots in the "armpits".


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jul 19, 2007)

i think both wild european and chinese are all over the country...


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2007)

> i think both wild european and chinese are all over the country...


No. No european around here.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

I have European around my area, don't see them very often. Of course I don't see mantids that often at all.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll try to get a camera this weekend and post a pic of Manny.


----------

